# Im lookingg for Carolus Luython and Johannes Pullois full album not compilation



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Why well Pullois is from the first generation of franco-flemish composer, wwhat i heard on pizza compilation cd where mere 2 or 3 song, so i guess he importaaant and deserve a full aalbum.

What about Carolus Luython , hee done vocal music and superbe instrumental music, but all i find or compilaation appearance on itune or eeelsewhere why?

:tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I order an album from my record store , my good friend and record seller find me something.


----------

